# How to brace a market goat: HELP ME



## awedd

Hello! I'm fairly new to the world of FFA and livestock shows, and I'm looking for some tips on bracing my goat. I've got a market goat, and my first show's in mid February. I'm not entirely sure how to brace, and I can't find much on the web. If anyone's got any links to good videos that help, that'd be great! I'd love some tips in the comments and photos would be excellent as well. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you looked through this area yet? THere might be some tips in it for you.

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f212/

:welcome:


----------



## crocee

Youtube should also have a selection of setup type videos.


----------



## caprine crazy

I know a few members on here that show Boer wethers and would be willing to help you out. I would love to here what they have to say because I have wondered this myself.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Personally I've never braced but it's almost exactly like bracing a sheep. Ill try to find a picture for you.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

Found these on google. 

Hope they help

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I found this thread, thought it might help:

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/how-get-your-goat-brace-push-131051/

My kids are doing a market wether this year, and they need to learn how to brace as well. I've seen it done while we were at the shows, but actually teaching the goats to do it will be real....interesting lol

I think the only thing I don't like about bracing is the way some of these kids get really... rough? I guess that would be the word. I just really do not like the way a lot of kids brace, many picking them up so they are basically just standing on their hind legs.
At the shows that we went to when I was able to watch some of the market classes, there were a couple of judges that told the kids if they braced like that, then they'd be asked to leave the ring.

So I guess when kids learn to brace, IMO, don't be so aggressive, don't look 'mean' or 'rough.' Sure, the judge was judging the goats, but IMO it just made the kids look bad being so aggressive & rough with the goats.


----------



## Dani-1995

Picking the goat up is not bracing and I do not like it. It makes the back leg structure look off, hips look bad and shoulders. Not to mention it makes non-livestock people think of livestock owners and farmers in a poor way because it can look cruel. 

Candice posted a great link with a lot of good advice. I will post pictures of my wether last year with corrections on what should be different... Only one is good and to my standard and ues, I am a perfectionist haha


----------



## parkinsonfarms

I don't brace any of my goats so I don't know much about bracing other that I don't do it.

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Dani - Glad I am not the only one that thinks it looks bad to pick them up, I was really appalled and told my kids I don't care what, that's not something I want to ever see them doing.

Nadine - sadly, I did notice on the kids outside of Novice/intermediate classes, if you didn't brace, your goat didn't seem to stack up as well against the ones who were bracing. But that's my observations here at the fairs we were at. 
It's different everywhere you go, especially state to state, from what I've heard.


----------



## parkinsonfarms

I really never had a problem with my goats. Most of the people here don't brace and those that do don't really place well in our circuit but we've slowly by slowly been seeing more bracing so we are teaching all the younger kids how too sing as this Is probably my last year showing 4-h/FFA fairs. :/

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


----------



## Dani-1995

We've braced for 3 years on our circuit. Now alot of our novice kids brace or pretend brace too. My six year old brother could brace my wethers last year... he did good considering the goat was as tall as him haha.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

My #1 rule with bracing is all four on the floor. Meaning do not pick the goat up by its head. Goats aren't sheep and shouldn't be braced as such.


----------



## Dani-1995

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> My #1 rule with bracing is all four on the floor. Meaning do not pick the goat up by its head. Goats aren't sheep and shouldn't be braced as such.


Totally agree! I show sheep too and you handle them so different from goats. Sheep are very easy to train and very easy to reset and brace... goats are more challenging, which I like. At the sometime sheep get scared really easy and goats don't, I like that too.


----------



## ewarren2014

Hey! I'm also an FFA member and have shown both boar and dairy goats for the past thirteen years. I'm not trying to sound like a "know it all" but my experience is that there are two different interpretations of bracing goats. I personally agree with the other people who have already commented that lifting the front feet up on the goat does not only give the owner of the animal a bad image, but if you also look at the anatomy of the animal as well, it's really not good for it either. When you lift the front legs off the ground, your also pushing the neck to go back as well, breaking the crops (bone Infront of the sholders) on the goat. Many shows (IncludIng nat'l shows) are starting to D.Q. anyone they find bracing the animal this way. Judges have called it "deer in the brick wall" brace. 
However, a good way to keep your goat under control and also to show some of that rear muscle off, is to put your knee intront of the chest of your weather. You may have to work on this before you go to a show with them, but usually the goat will naturally push against your leg. I've done this for the past Years and it really works. 
Again to trying to be a know it all. I'm sure there are many people on here that know and have much more experience than I. I hope everything goes well for you with your goats this year.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Here's a great picture of bracing. I'll be buying a wether from this breeder this year.


----------



## Dani-1995

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> Here's a great picture of bracing. I'll be buying a wether from this breeder this year.


Love Levi's goats! He has some great stuff! Now I am sooo jealous haha


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Dani-1995 said:


> Love Levi's goats! He has some great stuff! Now I am sooo jealous haha


I'm getting choice of his magic mike wethers  one born so far. I'm already in love lol! I get my weaned baby in April.


----------



## goatgirl132

To practice take some feed out it in a jacket pocket then lead your goats around stoo him and set him up then push him back till he's pushing against you, give him some treats for bracing (pushing againstt your leg) then set his legs up and make shure he's still pushing against your leg after he's set up give him a treat hold him there for Maby 20-30 seconds give him anther treat then start walking again then repeat. do this for 5-10 minutes a day almost everyday slowly iincreasing the time he's bracing 
Slowly feed him off the treats for pushing against you and just for bracing correctly (feet in correct place) then wean him off for bracing 
Then give him some for when hell brace right when you stop and push your knee into him ( it should take less than 5 seconds) 
If you get to where hell brace with you messing with his legs that's fine but it looks better if you can "stop and stick it"
Iv learned bribery works best!! 
Did your teachers not bribe you with prizes when you did your hw? And you slowly got weaned off the prizes to nothing. 
Exactly how this is gonna work


----------



## goatgirl132

parkinsonfarms said:


> Found these on google.
> 
> Hope they help
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot.


The only thing with these pics is don't pick up he goat!!!! 90% of judges dont like it! My county judge told everyone to put their goats down and in showmanship he said we need to put their feet on the ground and keep them that way and it dosent look good

And i agree it dosent


----------



## Dani-1995

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> I'm getting choice of his magic mike wethers  one born so far. I'm already in love lol! I get my weaned baby in April.
> 
> View attachment 16220


I am soo jealous! His goats are really good! I'm sure it will do great for you, good luck!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Dani-1995 said:


> I am soo jealous! His goats are really good! I'm sure it will do great for you, good luck!


Thank you! It's my final year in 4h, so I'm trying to make it my best.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awww he's adorable! Congrats on getting first choice, I hope you have a great last year in 4-H, I am sure it will be hard to have it end for the wethers. But you'll have fun showing your does <and buck?>


----------



## Dani-1995

Next year is my last year... I'm so sad cause I love 4-H, especially the wethers but I'll miss the trips too. I'm getting my first show doe next year (hopefully some wether style does too) and will help plan youth shows once I'm aged out. So I'm staying in 4-H somewhat.... Definitley staying in goats though!


----------



## FaRmEr FrEaK

Ok so I LOVE Bracing so im glad I can help!! Its all about head control so if you dont have your goat halter broke thats what you need to do first and he needs to be comfortable with it you need to be working with him every day slowly working up to two hours twice a week really just slamming in the showmanship practice and inbetween those two days you need to be out petting him so he gets use to you and being handled, But the way you brace is after he stops you set him up and then wrap your hands around his ear as shown in the picture and push on his chest after you do this for a while your goat will set up automaticly and eventually you can just stop and push and BAM which is really an advantage he will set up and brace on his own the key is you dont want to strech him out he needs to look natural and his head has to be at a 90 degree angle so his back wont roach or dip you also CANNOT have his front feet off the ground but if you need to fix the feet just lift up smooth and quickly and then drop him back down this is called a bump which just rearranges and sets up his front endbut we all have those stubborn ones so that wont brace but usually if you have head control you wont have that problem but if you do what i have learned is you can back them into the side of a barn or a fence so they learn they cant back up and will push forward(after a few seconds stop and reward them) then repeat and do it for about 10 minutes and slowly increase or if you have a pool go to the steps in the shallow end and put his feet right on the edge so he will have his back feet go on the step in the water if he wont push forward. I really hope that made sense and wasnt really confusing but I put some links to some videos for you that You would find helpful and also here are a few pictures from when i brace that really show what it should look like





 http://showwethers.tripod.com/showmanship.html


----------



## sweetgoats

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> My #1 rule with bracing is all four on the floor. Meaning do not pick the goat up by its head. Goats aren't sheep and shouldn't be braced as such.


AMEN, I HATE the front legs off the ground. we have had kids do it at 4H shows and they are not cracking down hard. One warning and the second time they are seen doing it by the judge, they are out of the ring.

I think if you have a goat nice enough to win you should not have to brace it. Bracing is for sheep.

Go to the BIG shows, you will never see them bracing their goats.


----------



## goatgirlzCA

Great advice! In CA, everybody braces now, and some people who do REALLY well at the jackpot shows, always have the front feet off the ground on their smaller goats. My daughter will pick the smaller ones up off the ground to get them to brace, then lower them down and they hold it pretty well. I agree with backing them into stuff to get them to push - it works! Once they learn, you usually just have to put your knee into their chest, and they set up and push by themselves. Our state fair will not allow you to show off the ground at all. Its interesting how different areas show ...


----------



## caprine crazy

Also, check to make sure braceing is allowed. In Indiana, it is not allowed. If the judge sees you doing it, you will be disqualified. You can brace them if your goat, male or female, is getting out of control when the judge goes to handle it. Other than that, forget it. I think it's kind of harsh, but then again, it isn't allowed at ABGA shows either.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

caprine crazy said:


> Also, check to make sure braceing is allowed. In Indiana, it is not allowed. If the judge sees you doing it, you will be disqualified. You can brace them if your goat, male or female, is getting out of control when the judge goes to handle it. Other than that, forget it. I think it's kind of harsh, but then again, it isn't allowed at ABGA shows either.


But ABGA isn't wether based. And we don't brace in Kansas either. Spring shows you're allowed to but at county, you can forget it.


----------



## Dani-1995

We have one judge we can't brace under... other than that we can. 

I would never brace a doe or buck.


----------



## goatgirl132

Dani-1995 said:


> We have one judge we can't brace under... other than that we can.
> 
> I would never brace a doe or buck.


Do you just sq their legs? I have a show for them in like 2 days i knew you don't brace them but Im just making shure 
Do you show with just a chain or do you use a handle?


----------



## Dani-1995

I square up feet and use a show chair. I usually use a pronged collar on bigger does since they tend be pushy and it makes their neck fat sit better than a chain. You can use a dog chain with a loop handle attached... whatever your comfortable with and looks good


----------

